# Lost a snake... in my car



## arachnocat (Aug 11, 2008)

Yep. So I went to a reptile show this weekend and bought a nice little apricot pueblan milksnake. On the way home, the container popped open and the snake got out. I pulled over and was just about to grab the snake when it quickly went for a hole under the seat of my car and was gone under the carpet.
I feel like such an idiot for not securing the container better and losing my new snake. :wall: :wall: 

But, I'm keeping my hopes up that it might come out again. Last night I put a kritter keeper in there with some water and a pinky. Still no sign of the snake this morning though. The little guy was only about 9" long and less than 1/2" around so it could be anywhere in there. Or maybe it wiggled it's way out of the car somehow.

How long do you think I should wait before I give up hope? I'm going to keep putting water in there overnight and a pink once in a while.

Any advice? Suggestions?


----------



## crpy (Aug 11, 2008)

what make of vehicle?

How hot is it= ice pack on floor if too hot

In dash board maybe= inspection mirror and flash light, stereo out, check a/c vents

Can it get in trunk through sides or under back seat.

search at night as well.

Any holes where seat belts attach?


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 11, 2008)

I lost a two foot Black Rat in a Chevy Cavelier once. It got out of a tiny crack and was gone. The car was stopped and luckily I found it within 10 minutes. He was in the far back corner of the trunk in my frog bucket. They go as far from the vibrating motor and where people sit as they can. Hope that helps and I would definitely follow Crpy's advice too.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 11, 2008)

This situation can be very tricky.  I had a 4 foot Timber Rattlesnake get out in my truck, it was huge and I couldn't find it.  I thought it had gotten out of my truck but it showed up on my dash one morning 2 weeks later.  And then I've had little bugs get out that were real easy to find.  Can you feel it under the carpet?  I would see if I could and, if it were me and my car, I'd cut a slice in the carpet to get it out ...that's just me though.


----------



## arachnocat (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a Toyota Yaris. I will do a more thorough search tonight. I've been checking every night to see if he will come out. The mirror is a good idea. I know what hole he went though, just not sure where that hole goes.
It is really hot out and I don't have a shady place to park at work so I might have to get an ice pack. I don't smell anything dead in there yet, so that's a good sign I guess


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 11, 2008)

Let us know what happens.


----------



## gambite (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn, that sucks. This has been one of my biggest fears when getting new snakes. Hope you find it, though I will admit I think your chances are slim, especially with that small of a snake.


----------

